# Feel like I'm drowing in sinus congestion



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have constant drainage and lots of it. It's making me cough. My throat feels so full and heavy. I noticed that my food felt particularly "stuck" tonight when I was eating. I'm not sick. I've noticed this happens every so often. Just wondering if this is a common theme among other thyroid disease patients?


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi paisley - I have been having the exact same feeling for some time now. It's like I have the drainage stuck in my lower throat and I can't swallow it down. I also feel like my food gets stuck and goes down very slowly. My left thyroid is multi-nodular and swollen and my right has a semi-large nodule. Personally, I think it is the swollen left one that is causing me the difficulty swallowing and some breathing issues.

So, here's to one vote of it being common! LOL


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, exactly! It's kind of hard to explain to someone who hasn't experienced it. I have been short of breath at times. It drives me crazy. Makes it hard to sleep when it's happening. Thanks for replying!


----------

